# Jiu-Jitsu VS Kung-Fu



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

http://www.compfused.com/directlink/652/


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dude ju jistu owns man


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Bomb I was right!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i could beat up crazy klown...that weak sauce kung fu fighter...haha jk man


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Bullshit. f*ck the video. What kind of kung fu was it? There are over 300 types of kung fu...besides that looked like an aggressive gay porn due to the jiu jitsu ***.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Hahahaha you wish Kaleem.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i think judo and ju jitsu are prolly the craziest kinda fighting...like samurais learned ju jitsu to i think...its all about killing and breaking bones...unless thats judo?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

f*ck you all and jiu jitsu. Kung fu >*.

And Judo is about using your opponent's weight against them to toss them around...and I have no clue about gracie jiu jitsu. Regular jiu jitsu is like your regular karate combining more throws.

I'd like to see that Gracie dude go up against a Shaolin monk.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

plz id beat a shoa lins ass...they are like 100 years old...just cuz all they do is meditate and no how to do funky stuff with their brains doesnt make them cooler then me


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im not impressed with either of those guys

that sh*t looked like a school yard fight man


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Kung Fu > * is right :nod:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> plz id beat a shoa lins ass...they are like 100 years old...just cuz all they do is meditate and no how to do funky stuff with their brains doesnt make them cooler then me
> [snapback]906461[/snapback]​


Yes it does.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> im not impressed with either of those guys
> 
> that sh*t looked like a school yard fight man
> [snapback]906462[/snapback]​


Agreed.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

shut up...i bet filo could beat u up user


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

haha, whos ever seen that kind of fight in a real life situation. Like two guys would be rolling around playing grabass. It'd work in 1 to 1 controled situations, but kung fu and others would be better in 2 on 1 3 on 1 etc also. Not saying jiu jitsu sucks, but this isn't reflective of real life. Look at all the fight videos posted...how many of them have disciplined fighting styles? Most will end up like boxing.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

ya, this is just a 1 on 1 fight in a controled situation that your suposed to guess the outcome....nothing more


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> shut up...i bet filo could beat u up user
> [snapback]906472[/snapback]​


This coming from a dude that said he loved me last month.


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

i for one wouldn't fight the jiu jitsu dude. that guy would block all your sh*t and then have u wrapped up and begging for mercy in no time.


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

If only bruce lee is still alive


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

you guys obviously dont know how skilled royce gracie is, lol. he was one of the greatest ufc fighters. he made a yokozuno sumo wrestler tap out of a match.

jiu jitsu is in fact grappling with minimal kicks and punches [unlike what ck thinks]. and judo is throwing. if a practicer of kung fu was able to to knock a grappler out before he could tackle him, then he'd definitely win. otherwise, someone who gets taken to the ground and doesn't know how to grapple is just going to lose. plain and simple.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hyphen said:


> you guys obviously dont know how skilled royce gracie is, lol. he was one of the greatest ufc fighters. he made a yokozuno sumo wrestler tap out of a match.
> 
> jiu jitsu is in fact grappling with minimal kicks and punches [unlike what ck thinks].
> [snapback]906554[/snapback]​


What do you mean what I think? I did jiu jitsu for a couple years and I believe I did say it had more throws, not grappling but grappling was implied.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I hate jjiu-jitsu but I can't deny that it's very effective.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

nobody challenged gracies abilities. I think people here are familiar w/ UCF considering how many posts there are


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

JAC said:


> I hate jjiu-jitsu but I can't deny that it's very effective.
> [snapback]906570[/snapback]​


Which is why I gave it up for kung fu.









Honestly though jiu jitsu is bad ass but I wasn't really into it like I am for kung fu.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Bullshit. f*ck the video. What kind of kung fu was it? There are over 300 types of kung fu...besides that looked like an aggressive gay porn due to the jiu jitsu ***.
> [snapback]906449[/snapback]​





MR.FREEZ said:


> im not impressed with either of those guys
> 
> that sh*t looked like a school yard fight man
> [snapback]906462[/snapback]​





diddye said:


> nobody challenged gracies abilities. I think people here are familiar w/ UCF considering how many posts there are
> [snapback]906571[/snapback]​


looks like theyre not too familiar with royce gracie if you ask me.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hyphen said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit. f*ck the video. What kind of kung fu was it? There are over 300 types of kung fu...besides that looked like an aggressive gay porn due to the jiu jitsu ***.
> ...


I'm not in fact I thought there was some type of jiu jitsu called Gracie Jiu Jitsu, I didn't realize it was guy.









Well thanks for enlightening me on that one. Still kung fu >*.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

there is a gracie jiu jitsu. i think it's just jiu jitsu but more leaning towards cage fighting i.e. ufc, and it was elaborated on by the gracies.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

The Gracies are badasses, anyone who says otherwise is either unfamiliar with the world of the UFC and free for all fighting or just talking sh*t.

And like I said, I don't like jiu-jitsu but you to give credit where credit is due.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I've seen Gracie fight and I'll be honest, I didn't know who was who in that video until the end! Not a whole lot of kung fu on display!


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

I think a real Kung Fu master could kick anyones butt.


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

hyphen said:


> you guys obviously dont know how skilled royce gracie is, lol. he was one of the greatest ufc fighters. he made a yokozuno sumo wrestler tap out of a match.
> 
> jiu jitsu is in fact grappling with minimal kicks and punches [unlike what ck thinks]. and judo is throwing. if a practicer of kung fu was able to to knock a grappler out before he could tackle him, then he'd definitely win. otherwise, someone who gets taken to the ground and doesn't know how to grapple is just going to lose. plain and simple.
> [snapback]906554[/snapback]​


Yeah. Gracie jiu jitsu.. Or as I think its called Brazilian jiu jitsu is pretty unstoppable. The father of the Gracie boys put out adds in the paper to see if any one could beat him in a street fight. And I don't think any one ever managed to. It's not the best for stand-up strike style fighting. Muy tie (spelling) is prolly the best for that. I think its been pretty much proven that kung fu, as pretty as it looks, isn't very effective. Lets be honest. In a street fight, is anyone going to start jumping around like a monkey? Maybe people have seen one to many movies. And please. Lets not confuse ninjas with kung fu. Two totally different things.

however.. i'll stick to Sombo


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i also had a video where 3 karate practicers went against 3 wu shu students. each wu shu [kung fu] student got their asses handed to them.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

here, i uploaded the vid of royce pwning a yokozuna sumo wrestler.

[right click and save]


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

hyphen said:


> here, i uploaded the vid of royce pwning a yokozuna sumo wrestler.
> 
> [right click and save]
> [snapback]906683[/snapback]​


thanks hyph.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

please...

shaolin kung fu = over 3000 years old. All other arts are pretty much based on it. REAL fight with kung fu master, assuming it wasn't some gayed up wu shu version, dude fighting him would be getting a testicle removed. UFC rules are retarted, b/c they're designed to favor ground fighting and your "mixed" martial arts. IE no groin kicks, small joint manipulation, eye gouging, etc. You can call me a p*ssy and say i don't fight fair all day, when you f*ck with me and end up getting a nut taken off you're the p*ssy getting taken out on a gerny.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

and by the way, bruce lee wasn't kung fu. he made his own art, jeet kun do. the entire art is based on ONE shaolin kung fu form called jeet kun.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Boobah said:


> and by the way, bruce lee wasn't kung fu. he made his own art, jeet kun do. the entire art is based on ONE shaolin kung fu form called jeet kun.
> [snapback]906693[/snapback]​


actually his original style was based on Wing Chun.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Boobah said:


> and by the way, bruce lee wasn't kung fu. he made his own art, jeet kun do. the entire art is based on ONE shaolin kung fu form called jeet kun.
> [snapback]906693[/snapback]​





fishofury said:


> Boobah said:
> 
> 
> > and by the way, bruce lee wasn't kung fu. he made his own art, jeet kun do. the entire art is based on ONE shaolin kung fu form called jeet kun.
> ...


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

hyphen said:


> you guys obviously dont know how skilled royce gracie is, lol. he was one of the greatest ufc fighters. he made a yokozuno sumo wrestler tap out of a match.
> 
> jiu jitsu is in fact grappling with minimal kicks and punches [unlike what ck thinks]. and judo is throwing. if a practicer of kung fu was able to to knock a grappler out before he could tackle him, then he'd definitely win. otherwise, someone who gets taken to the ground and doesn't know how to grapple is just going to lose. plain and simple.
> [snapback]906554[/snapback]​


The gracie family kicks ass.
Once if a jiu jitsu guy get a hold on u ur fucked.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

hyphen said:


> here, i uploaded the vid of royce pwning a yokozuna sumo wrestler.
> 
> [right click and save]
> [snapback]906683[/snapback]​


that was awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Jiu-Jitsu all day, all that kung fu, tae kwon do crap is all show, only other respectable form is jeet kun do, bruce lee was a friggin genius edit: and tai chi


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Fizzle , 


> i think judo and ju jitsu are prolly the craziest kinda fighting


You just earned my respect ...








and Ck .....


> And Judo is about using your opponent's weight against them to toss them around...


Is that what you think its about ...








I know plenty of girls that wipe you out on the Ta' Tamis :rasp: probably half your weight class too .....


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

fishofury said:


> Boobah said:
> 
> 
> > and by the way, bruce lee wasn't kung fu. he made his own art, jeet kun do. the entire art is based on ONE shaolin kung fu form called jeet kun.
> ...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Fizzle ,
> 
> 
> > i think judo and ju jitsu are prolly the craziest kinda fighting
> ...


Aikido then, still not sure. I've never done Judo so I can't personally say. sh*t if I'm wrong correct me don't flame me and still not say anything. Doesn't exactly show your knoweledge on the thing either.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Boobah said:


> please...
> 
> shaolin kung fu = over 3000 years old. All other arts are pretty much based on it. REAL fight with kung fu master, assuming it wasn't some gayed up wu shu version, dude fighting him would be getting a testicle removed. UFC rules are retarted, b/c they're designed to favor ground fighting and your "mixed" martial arts. IE no groin kicks, small joint manipulation, eye gouging, etc. You can call me a p*ssy and say i don't fight fair all day, when you f*ck with me and end up getting a nut taken off you're the p*ssy getting taken out on a gerny.
> [snapback]906692[/snapback]​


3000? I would say around 1500.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Liquid said:


> Jiu-Jitsu all day, all that kung fu, tae kwon do crap is all show, only other respectable form is jeet kun do, bruce lee was a friggin genius edit: and tai chi
> [snapback]906924[/snapback]​


Tai chi = form of kung fu. Like I said there are over 300 forms of "kung fu".


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

JAC said:


> *The Gracies are badasses, anyone who says otherwise is either unfamiliar with the world of the UFC and free for all fighting or just talking sh*t.*
> 
> And like I said, I don't like jiu-jitsu but you to give credit where credit is due.
> [snapback]906598[/snapback]​


Indeed.
Gracie is f*cking Smooth. Saw some his fights online, hes a Badass.
Bruce Lee was the best though, Let it Be Knownjavascript:emoticon('







')


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hyphen said:


> here, i uploaded the vid of royce pwning a yokozuna sumo wrestler.
> 
> [right click and save]
> [snapback]906683[/snapback]​


Holy crap, that was awesome.







I take everything back about "f*ck jiu jitsu", that sh*t was crazy...that fat guy's arm bent in way it shouldn't have.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

ghostnote said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > you guys obviously dont know how skilled royce gracie is, lol. he was one of the greatest ufc fighters. he made a yokozuno sumo wrestler tap out of a match.
> ...


Not usually, but I'm sure skills like these would help. BTW the bottom white guy is a kid from Canada who has been learning kung fu for 6 years and decided to train in one of the remaining Shaolin temples. He's doing a handstand on his thumbs and fore fingers.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > Jiu-Jitsu all day, all that kung fu, tae kwon do crap is all show, only other respectable form is jeet kun do, bruce lee was a friggin genius edit: and tai chi
> ...


ive dabbled with tai chi in the past, great way to relax. no idea why i stopped


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Fizzle ,
> ...


Flame ya ....Never








Judo is known as "The Gentle Way of fighting " It is more of a defnse style of fighting to me , in a sense yes you do wait for them to commit before you move , such as someone running at you or trying to throw blows but if you want to take the offensive you can grab them and toss them , I prefer to strike first and then use the judo ...It consists of(Two main things)Throws(Known as Tachi Waza and Ground Fighting (Known as Ne'Waza) , chokes and Armbars , and breaks . Now Have you if you ever try to toss someone you will know that when they are off thier feet you have "Full Control" of there body and where you decide to put him , either on his head or back or whatever you decide to do with him, "You" are in control . Judo Teaches you controled fighting , not Adrenaline fighting , you do things in moting in a controled sense of mind . It also teahces you stand up fighting and on the floor fighting . But the only thing I dont like about it is there is no striking . That why Judo is good as a "defense" style of fighting IMHO , My reccomendation is Take Kick Boxing and Judo , that way you have the best of both worlds ...Offense and defense ,

Did I touch on everything for ya Ck :rasp:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


Everything I wanted to know.









And I'm taking kung fu already....and possibly boxing so eat it.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I wanna take some muay thai or something aggressive.









and........... kung fu > * .


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Boobah said:


> please...
> 
> shaolin kung fu = over 3000 years old. All other arts are pretty much based on it. REAL fight with kung fu master, assuming it wasn't some gayed up wu shu version, dude fighting him would be getting a testicle removed. UFC rules are retarted, b/c they're designed to favor ground fighting and your "mixed" martial arts. IE no groin kicks, small joint manipulation, eye gouging, etc. You can call me a p*ssy and say i don't fight fair all day, when you f*ck with me and end up getting a nut taken off you're the p*ssy getting taken out on a gerny.
> [snapback]906692[/snapback]​


It doesn't really matter what you have skills in. If you are a p*ssy, then you aren't going to be ripping any testicles off. I'm not directly calling you a ***, but eye gouging in the UFC. Those guys could easily adapt to that sh*t if they wanted to. If you say that they can't do any of those things, then you must be ignorant and should be hauled into the street and shot in the face....Jk.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Mike Tyson would f*ck both of them up


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i'm curious how many of you guys actually take any of these arts. or you just saw 3 bruce lee movies and gave yourself a blackbelt lol. reguardless of what you take, you have to respect that kung fu is the oldest art out there, and the majority of other martial arts are based on it. cept maybe combat ki where you learn how to get hit in the nuts and not get hurt.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Boobah said:


> i'm curious how many of you guys actually take any of these arts. or you just saw 3 bruce lee movies and gave yourself a blackbelt lol. reguardless of what you take, you have to respect that kung fu is the oldest art out there, and the majority of other martial arts are based on it. cept maybe combat ki where you learn how to get hit in the nuts and not get hurt.
> [snapback]907085[/snapback]​


Shaolin kung fu is ONE of the oldest arts...don't discount greco roman wrestling, etc.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Boobah said:


> i'm curious how many of you guys actually take any of these arts. or you just saw 3 bruce lee movies and gave yourself a blackbelt lol. reguardless of what you take, you have to respect that kung fu is the oldest art out there, and the majority of other martial arts are based on it. cept maybe combat ki where you learn how to get hit in the nuts and not get hurt.
> [snapback]907085[/snapback]​


I have been doing Judo for over 6 years now (Ne Don) 2nd Degree ...and I respect all forms of Martial arts .


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

Let's put this to rest: The best fighting style known to man is "CRAZY." =)~


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Flip said:


> Let's put this to rest: The best fighting style known to man is "CRAZY." =)~
> [snapback]907133[/snapback]​


I dont know Kar-ra-te , but I know C-R-A-Z-A-Y- , You better ask somebody


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

i've seen Tae Kwon Do grandmasters perform, but i dont know how well they would do in a fight. Cause they are like 70+ years old but can break through 7 1-inch boards put together with their fingers.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

as bruce says "boards dont hit back" =)


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Boobah said:


> i'm curious how many of you guys actually take any of these arts. or you just saw 3 bruce lee movies and gave yourself a blackbelt lol. reguardless of what you take, you have to respect that kung fu is the oldest art out there, and the majority of other martial arts are based on it. cept maybe combat ki where you learn how to get hit in the nuts and not get hurt.
> [snapback]907085[/snapback]​


my credentials?

2nd degree black belt in tae kwon do by the age of 15
7th sash in wing chun under sifu tei
2 years of boxing


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hyphen said:


> Boobah said:
> 
> 
> > i'm curious how many of you guys actually take any of these arts. or you just saw 3 bruce lee movies and gave yourself a blackbelt lol. reguardless of what you take, you have to respect that kung fu is the oldest art out there, and the majority of other martial arts are based on it. cept maybe combat ki where you learn how to get hit in the nuts and not get hurt.
> ...












Which style do you prefer?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > Boobah said:
> ...


hard to say but i think contact sparring in taekwondo was the funnest. it's really challenging and gave me a good adrenaline rush. none of that karate kid with mr miagi sh*t, yanno? competitors would go all out. and this is also where i did best. i got silver medal in sparring at the junior olympics and numerous gold medals and trophies from other smaller tournaments.

switching from taekwondo to wingchun was tooough. in tae kwon do you rely solely on kicks with very little punching. i actually accidentally kicked my partner in the chin when we were sparring. wing chun was fun too, but not enough contact for me.

boxing was fun. at first i had to get used to sparring without chest gear [taekwondo], the first sparring session i got the wind knocked out of me. but after i got used to it, everything became fun. people used to actually call me "twinkle toes" because i moved around so much and it looked like i was dancing. in taekwondo when you spar you learn to switch sides often to confuse the opponent. i did that with boxing [involuntarily], and it worked really well, lol. but i still felt restricted because i couldnt use my legs.

i think i'd like to train muy thai once my arm heals. that seems like the ultimate combo of leg/empty hand. ive considered jiu jitsu, but i don't think id have fun. anyway, yeah...taekwondo was my favorite.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

jiu jitsu just seems weird to me. When my friend who was trying to teach me a little it seemed kinda gay how we'd be like a pretzel...and all the sweat. I'd rather hit then have my legs wrapped around some other guy.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

CK, the chick (Hillary Wolfe) in the Home Alone movie, would probably twist you into a pretzel....I don't think you'd complain though.









Mr. Harley, I didn't know you're a 2nd degree...congrats!!!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Boobah said:


> i'm curious how many of you guys actually take any of these arts. or you just saw 3 bruce lee movies and gave yourself a blackbelt lol.
> [snapback]907085[/snapback]​


Wu Shu - five years
Kick boxing - five years
Wrestling - nine years and still training.
I still train every other day. 
Bruce lee movies and documentary- all of them :rasp:


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i could beat u up^

in my dreams


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

fishofury said:


> Boobah said:
> 
> 
> > i'm curious how many of you guys actually take any of these arts. or you just saw 3 bruce lee movies and gave yourself a blackbelt lol.
> ...


nice. i've considered wushu. not for practicality, but because it looks beautiful. how many styles have you learned so far?


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

ive been taking jiu jitsu for a lil over a year now. IT's fun and believe it's effective. I also take boxing and judo. I hate judo though.....dam black belts tearin my back up!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Boobah said:


> i'm curious how many of you guys actually take any of these arts. or you just saw 3 bruce lee movies and gave yourself a blackbelt lol. reguardless of what you take, you have to respect that kung fu is the oldest art out there, and the majority of other martial arts are based on it. cept maybe combat ki where you learn how to get hit in the nuts and not get hurt.
> [snapback]907085[/snapback]​


ive boxed and trained in Jiu-Jitsu in the army, trained in jeet kun do and jiu-jitsu with a good friend who trained with bruce lee and tai chi post army..and yes i know for a fact he trained with bruce lee because hes got pictures of himself sparring with lee on his wall as well as pictures of him self with lees family. originally from cali but now lives not to far from me in upstate ny. what took me about his gym was no gee or belts, regular jump suit and he is one of the few that allows full contact sparring. great place awsome people. my heart is boxing, but unfortunatly i dont have the time, and i dont do anything half assed


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Liquid said:


> Boobah said:
> 
> 
> > i'm curious how many of you guys actually take any of these arts. or you just saw 3 bruce lee movies and gave yourself a blackbelt lol. reguardless of what you take, you have to respect that kung fu is the oldest art out there, and the majority of other martial arts are based on it. cept maybe combat ki where you learn how to get hit in the nuts and not get hurt.
> ...


military + jiu jitsu + boxing + jeet kun do = deadly combo, lol.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Boobah said:


> i'm curious how many of you guys actually take any of these arts. or you just saw 3 bruce lee movies and gave yourself a blackbelt lol. reguardless of what you take, you have to respect that kung fu is the oldest art out there, and the majority of other martial arts are based on it. cept maybe combat ki where you learn how to get hit in the nuts and not get hurt.
> [snapback]907085[/snapback]​


 I'm not a pro but I've been practicing Ninjutsu for over 3 years. I love martial arts, I don't like some of them but like many have said, I respect them all.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

hyphen said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > Boobah said:
> ...










definatly adds a bit of sand in your bridges, sometimes a bit to much.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah. plus, from what i remember you're a pretty big guy, lol. kinda scary


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

hyphen said:


> fishofury said:
> 
> 
> > Boobah said:
> ...


Well my master had an unorthodox way of training us. He integrated all the styles, but I like to call it the Northern style or (Shaolin Wu Shu) i.e. long fist and internal style of Tai Chi.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

hyphen said:


> yeah. plus, from what i remember you're a pretty big guy, lol. kinda scary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


size desnt mean anything best fight i ever had was with a tiny mexican dude, f*cker would not stay down untill i had to put him out, lol what shocked the sh*t out of me was he started it,







good people. actually scratch that not the best but one ill always remember


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah. i gotta say that i've given some bigger folks a run for their money. and they're always saying that it's the smaller ones to be wary of. i just put up more of a fight because i always thought i had something to prove.

but weight definitely does have a lot to do with it, if you ask me. i mean, i can only take so many hits from a 180 pounder before the lights go out.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

hyphen said:


> yeah. i gotta say that i've given some bigger folks a run for their money. and they're always saying that it's the smaller ones to be wary of. i just put up more of a fight because i always thought i had something to prove.
> 
> but weight definitely does have a lot to do with it, if you ask me. i mean, i can only take so many hits from a 180 pounder before the lights go out.
> [snapback]908271[/snapback]​


The objective is to not get hit :laugh:


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

hyphen said:


> yeah. i gotta say that i've given some bigger folks a run for their money. and they're always saying that it's the smaller ones to be wary of. i just put up more of a fight because i always thought i had something to prove.
> 
> but weight definitely does have a lot to do with it, if you ask me. i mean, i can only take so many hits from a 180 pounder before the lights go out.
> [snapback]908271[/snapback]​


no rules in street fighting, hit first hard and fast, and every move after make with bad intentions.. youd be surprised how many people do not use thier head when fighting. i dont get into as many fights as i used to, but ive always considered it a contest, i think fighting is healthy and should be legal..if people were aloud to step out in the street and run a fair one i guarentee alot less murders would be commited. but as is alot of the mentality is f*ck it if im gonna catch a case i might as well earn it.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

fishofury said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > yeah. i gotta say that i've given some bigger folks a run for their money. and they're always saying that it's the smaller ones to be wary of. i just put up more of a fight because i always thought i had something to prove.
> ...


haha. you'd be surprised man. i went to fisticuffs with this big mexican guy once because he said i was "dogging" him, lol. i wasn't, but i was pretty hot tempered back then. anyway, this guy was at least 175 but he swung like he was my weight [130 at the time]. well, maybe not as fast, but it sure as hell seemed like it.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> Mr. Harley, I didn't know you're a 2nd degree...congrats!!!


Thanks ...A buddy of Mine talked me back out of Semi -Retirement, he said he wanted take up Judo so My brother and I went back, to help and Give back . He has had his 2nd class and Is currently learning how to do Sao Nagai and Sao Tao







Big guy though, Needs to learn to loosen up :laugh: 


> I hate judo though.....dam black belts tearin my back up!


Learn how to Ukemi' and your back wont hurt :rasp:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Holy crap, so many accomplished martial artists...you fuckers didn't answer my thread a couple months back when I was askin about martial arts.
















We should have a pfury sparring meet.

Fishofury, how'd you like northern? Right now I'm learning southern shaolin....animal forms kick ass.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Liquid said:


> Boobah said:
> 
> 
> > i'm curious how many of you guys actually take any of these arts. or you just saw 3 bruce lee movies and gave yourself a blackbelt lol. reguardless of what you take, you have to respect that kung fu is the oldest art out there, and the majority of other martial arts are based on it. cept maybe combat ki where you learn how to get hit in the nuts and not get hurt.
> ...


Where in NY?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Holy crap, so many accomplished martial artists...you fuckers didn't answer my thread a couple months back when I was askin about martial arts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A pfury sparring meet would be fun








Northern styles are more about quickness, agility, range of motions and cordinated arm and leg movements. There are a few aminal forms incorporated in the Northern styles that I have learned like the Praying Mantis and Iron Claw. They're ok, but my focus was on conditioning and free movement.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

seems like most people guessed right, or watched the movie then choose...


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

whats ukemi?


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

well obviously that video was a training session. Because if anyone has ever seen UFC matches (particurlly any of the first 3 UFC's) know Gracie could have choked this fool out within the first 30 seconds. If you go to the ground with a Gracie, its over.

I remember back in the day of Gracie vs. Shamrock or Gracie vs. Kemo... Those were some good fights!


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

1st- Jui jitsu is -Grappeling

2nd-Kung fu is- Striking

in a CONTROLLED arena Grappling usually WINS because of the MATTED FLOOR

Yes u can TACKLE someone down and WIN if the OPPONENT doesent know how to grapple....

BUT say if it was on the STREET where ALOT more UNCONTROLLED fights depends on who gets the 1st STRIKE to HIT....

if someone wanna fight someone on the street he would get fucked up himself trying to roll all over the ruff surface....

Thats why Strikers WILL win in a STANDING fight and a Grappler would win a fight thats on the FLOOR.....

and that is WHY STRIKERS (Kung fu, Muay Thai, etc.) and GRAPPLERS (jiu jitsu,greco roman wrestling etc) are in 2 different FIGHT classes ...

GRACIE aint sh*t standing up he is a *** that likes to Hug guys and Beat them while they are in between his Legs....

if GRACIE were to fight a STANDING match he would get FUCKED up

IMO floor fighting just Looks GAY and not very entertaining

now there is a type of fighting thats just BEATS all that UFC BS...its called SHOOTFIGHTING...check it out u wont be dissapointed!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

another thing I prefer about kung fu as opposed to a ground fighting technique is that on the street, fights aren't always 1 on 1, and styles of kung fu are designed for fighting multiple attackers. Being on the ground for a long period of time trying to get someone in a submission move gives his buddy time to line up that football punt to your temple. Me personally, I'd rather get it over fast and get the hell out of there while the ambulances come.


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

martial arts bleh. i just close my eyes and start throwing hail mary's.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

but i could still shoot them both


----------

